
Common myths and preconceptions about Cambridge Computer Science - killvung
https://web.archive.org/web/20101125053859/http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/admissions/undergraduate/myths/#outsource
======
killvung
One section I specifically like in this archived article:

Aren't CS/IT jobs all being outsourced to India or elsewhere?

The job market for graduate Computer Scientists is both healthy and rapidly
expanding. Some high-end, engineering, research and development posts have
indeed been outsourced, although the majority of the jobs that have gone are
at the lower-skill end of the scale. The market for graduate Computer
Scientists worldwide is healthy, and in this country demand continues to far
outstrip supply.

